# Are you ready for a throw down?



## Taurusmerda (Oct 1, 2009)

[yt]1T6Pi7UWvWI[/yt]

[yt]j63scoqsdfI[/yt]

[yt]rJENfvmToD8[/yt]

[yt]5T9nsiaUKQc[/yt]

[yt]l9ZqJcHr0xY[/yt]

Are you ready for a Throw Down?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh mate.  Ohhh man, those were funny.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 1, 2009)

Well. That's some beginning, basic grappling.


----------



## Taurusmerda (Oct 3, 2009)

Caption for #2 - "They making babies"


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting, I guess its good content


----------

